# help, moving with frog



## 781frogger (Aug 26, 2014)

so im on a move from west to east coast and have my frog in a shoebox sized (more like 3/4 shoebox) plastic container. i dont have AC and broke down in desert, so frog has been dealing with higher than normal heat and stress. i am now in an air conditioned hotel, the box reads about 68 degrees and 90% humid. he has a water dish, some flies, and plenty of leaf cover. but he is now kind of lethargic and not very responsive. any suggestions or should i just leave him alone and hope for best? he is a 1yr old azureus...


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

How long was he exposed to extreme temps?
What temps did he reach?
If it was just a short period of time then he will most likely spring back provided he didn't get too hot.
Also you could have shocked him going right from say 90 to 65 degrees. Even a person can have a hard time doing that change rapidly and may begin to feel ill.
When I was in the desert we would go from 120 to say 95 and it would wipe you out almost instantly.


----------



## 781frogger (Aug 26, 2014)

he reached high 80 to 90 at times for a good 5 hours, was not anything else i could do. should i get him into water bowl perhaps to hydrate? altho i just looked and hes hiding under a leaf, sitting on a wet leaf hopefully thats is good enough to hydrate. he is not active but still responsive. just worried, i will give him time to relax the next 24hrs


----------



## 781frogger (Aug 26, 2014)

jeez just remembered min/max on temp guage, it says he was up to 115degrees ugggggh. not sure at what point that happened. i need to get out of desert asap!


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

That's heat stroke


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I live in the desert. Even if I am going just across town with a frog .. I have whatever container it is in and put it in and empty cooler, ice chest, Styrofoam box. If going longer distances bringing along an ice pack or heat pack for emergencies is a very good idea. 

Keeping your darts in a dark, and temperature stable environment is going to be a lot less stressful. There have been numerous posts of people losing frogs due to heat while traveling.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Post where in the desert you are, and someone may be able to help you out with some styro or maybe even hold onto your frog for a few days and shi it to you.


----------



## 781frogger (Aug 26, 2014)

he ended up surviving and was hopping and eating last night. out of the desert now but still traveling across country, cant wait to get the lil guy situated and stress free again soon


----------

